# Arrivo pur'io



## Pablito (30 Agosto 2012)

Finalmente è arrivato il 30, tocca a noi con le lettere sfortunate! Sono l'ex PablitoTi, ora semplicemente Pablito. Complimenti per il passo avanti!


----------

